# 2007 White Bass



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Any word on the white bass this year? I was down fishing the river for walleye and one guy said the "skip jacks" were biting??? What is a skip jack?

I heard a lot about white bass in the Missouri but the last two years I have not heard word of anyone catching them and the guy I have been going with use to catch them all the time but no luck for him either? Any clues?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Skip jacks are not white bass, but a long ugly looking thin that to me resembles an overgrown shiner minnow.

The white bass didn't come up the river out of Oahe again this year, or at least in numbers that I noticed. I think we only saw one white bass all spring in my boat on the Missouri.

If you're looking for white bass, go to Devils Lake and fish near rocks on the windblown side or when in doubt...go fish around Six Mile Bay.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info Chris! I really want walleye! hahaha


----------

